# kittens on the way!



## ccw

Hey there!

A few days ago I told you about my cats, and that I have two foster cats here. Well, now there will be some extra here ...

The girl, Rose, have put on weight while she has been here. I have been only been happy about that. On Saturday I discovered that she has suddenly gotten very big.
On Sunday I contact the local shelter to told what I was thinking, and on Monday I got an appointment with theyr vet ..

Rose is hugely pregnant and will give birth within a week!

And here is full already ... OMG I think I'm going to faint!

I am most worried about Rose. This is her 2nd litter in just 5 months and she is not even one year herself! : (

But I will certainly make the best of it!

I found pictures of her last litter, and I have to show you one of them! Oh, boy, so cute! I hope she gets a similar now! : P


----------



## Wannabe Catlady

Poor girl! Why wasn't she spayed after she had the first litter? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ccw

Wannabe Catlady said:


> Poor girl! Why wasn't she spayed after she had the first litter?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


be course her last owners was such stupid idiots and didn't care. And when the shelter come and picked her up, the last owners told the people at the shelter that she WAS spayed  Than they at the shelter of course didn't do anything, but now we see that she was already pregnant than


----------



## Wannabe Catlady

How sad! That has to be so hard on her. Good thing she has you to take care of her!

Can't wait to see pictures of kittens when it happens though!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ccw

Yes, of course it's hard on her! I do really look forward to the day she get spayed, it will be so good for her! 

LOL! I was so angry all day yesterday, so now i'm better and just trying to be gratfull for the small wonder witch is taking place in the catroom soon!  
Her birth box is ready, and I am ready!


----------



## Marcia

New babies!! What fun. I hope everything goes well with the new momma and kits!


----------



## Jakiepoo

That's such a horrible start to life for the poor girl, one litter is bad enough, I can't imagine two in such a short amount of time. Good thing she's finally in a safe space, and will be spayed after this one so she can enjoy life!

Can't lie though, I am excited for pictures!


----------



## ccw

Omg I thing i'm gonna be be crazy soon! I am constantly going in her room to see if anything is hapening, but no, nothing yet. And I'm like pulling my hair and "aren't they her YET!!??" 

I'm not impatient... :lol:


----------



## howsefrau32

I can imagine you are pacing the floor! I hope all goes well with this mommas delivery and litter. She is lucky to have a guardian angel watching over her and giving her a comfy, safe place to give birth. Can't wait to hear how all goes.


----------



## ccw

LOL! That is exactly what I am doing! 

Aw, thank you so much for that nice comment! 

Unfortunately I think it probably is at least a week until anything happens.. It kind of looks like she is getting her back back a bit, but it's hard to see be course she is not huge. The vet said that he think that it is probably three kittens. He could feel two, and maby three. Her boobs are getting huge though, so it a tiny hope. But with my luck nothing happens for ages, yet..


----------



## ccw

I took this picture picture of her on sunday.

It really looks like she is gettin her back back, right?? I'm not the ony one who see that??


----------



## ccw

The kittens has arrived! 

I am both happy and sad 

The first one, Elvis, was born Saturday morning. He is big and healthy Yey!
But to night, 47 hours after Elvis was born, there came one more. He was not alive Both me and the mother tried to help him, but we could not do it I named him Jessie, after Elvis Presleys stillborn twin. 

But here is a picture of Elvis <3
He is a sweet little Smoke boy <3 And he is growing doble as fast as normal! "I'm getting all the milk for myself, so I'll get huge!" He says!


----------



## JungliBillis

Awwwww so adorable! Sad for his twin brother but glad Elvis is doing well


----------



## catloverami

Glad the birthing went well, and she had no delivery complications for you to deal with. Small litter was likely because she became pregnant so soon after her last one....the black & white "tuxedo" boy has nice markings, and he sure will grow fast with all the milk available, and it wont be as hard on her to have to feed just one. He is "smoke" if all the hair next to the skin of the black hairs is white. Cats can get pregnant very soon after kittening, so whatever you do don't let her outside until you get her spayed. Good luck with your little Elvis.


----------



## TinyPaws

Good to see Elvis is doing well sad news about his siter though


----------



## howsefrau32

I missed this! Yay Elvis!!! He is adorable. So sorry Jessie didn't make it. How is Elvis doing now? Thank you for taking care of him and his mommy. Mommy kitty looks like my little Stephano. I love all cats but I just adore black kitties


----------



## ccw

Both mommy and Elvis are doing good now! The mother was feeling a bit bad for a couple og days here. So i took her to the vet and found out that not all of the last placenta had come out, so she needed to get a shot so she didn't get an infection. Now it looks as it has all come out, and she is in good shape again 

Elvis is doing so great! I think he is a little miracle baby <3 He is growing soo fast! When he was born on Saturday hes weight was 110 gram (I think that is right under 4 uns). Today, when he is just 5 days he weight is 230 gram (That is just above 8 uns). So he is growing so fast! And he is sooo strong! When I put him on the floor (when I am changing the sheets in the delivery box) he now jumps around like a little rabbit! LOL! :lol:


----------



## ccw

*Kitten is here! Now with the first video of the kitten!! *

Elvis is such a speed monster! He is only 5 days old, and already he tries as well as he can to walk! And he actually manages to take a few steps! It's absolutely amazing!

Here's a video I just took of him!


----------



## howsefrau32

OMG, he is precious!!!!! This is one thing I have never had or seen, a newborn kitten, so I love the video. Just precious. I'm glad you got momma to the vet and that she is doing better now. He is a little miracle baby  Can't wait to hear how he is doing tomorrow and to see him grow. Just precious


----------



## ccw

Yes he is amazing! <3

This is the second time I have newborn kitten in the house. But the last time it was 6 in that litter. So it's the first time I have a kitten.

You know that kittens don't begin really to walk before they are 3 weeks. Of course they are individual, and someone starts a little earlier. But that he now begins to try to walk after only 5 days is unbelievable!

I'll definitely keep you all updated with the information about how it goes, and with pictures and videos. If you want me to, of course!  :lol:


----------



## howsefrau32

ccw said:


> Yes he is amazing! <3
> 
> This is the second time I have newborn kitten in the house. But the last time it was 6 in that litter. So it's the first time I have a kitten.
> 
> You know that kittens don't begin really to walk before they are 3 weeks. Of course they are individual, and someone starts a little earlier. But that he now begins to try to walk after only 5 days is unbelievable!
> 
> I'll definitely keep you all updated with the information about how it goes, and with pictures and videos. If you want me to, of course!  :lol:


Yes, yes, more pictures and videos....he is adorable! I have more than a full house of cats. 3 strays, a dog and a feral outside that I adore. I do NOT need any more cats, for a long, long time. However, I hope that at least once in my life, and I'm fairly certain that I will do this, I can take care of a momma cat and her babies. I am in no rush for this however! LOL!! Until then, I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## ccw

3 cats, 1 dog and 1 homeless is nothing! I have 6 cats + 1 rabbit + 3 foster cats. And in addition, I have notified the shelter that Elvis would probably have benefit from a few siblings eventually, so it'll probably be a few more kittens without a mom here soon too. But it might be is about a few weeks.

LOL! One should never say never When I had 5 cats and the rabbit I said absolutely certain, I will not have any more cats! But when my rabbit has become old and die than I'll have me a red kitten! Suddenly came Teddy here 

And when I brought Rose and Jackson home then said I very specific; Now I have these adult foster cats, so I will not have any kittens here until next summer! And suddenly came Elvis! 

It is very difficult to take pictures of him yet, since I can not use flash light, and he is never at rest long enough that I can get one clear picture. But I can very good take videos of him! So here's a recent video of him! It is taken just now. I wonder if he's going to be kangaroo when he grows up, the way he jumps around now! LOL!


----------



## maewkaew

Thanks for helping Jackson and Rose and little Elvis. He is quite a kitten! 

That would be a great idea ( if Rose will go along with it) if you could take one or two orphan kittens about the same age so that he will get the benefit of interacting with them and they would get the benefit of a mother cat. I would not take in too many since this poor young mama cat has been through so much already, with 2 litters before she is a year old. so you don't want to put too much stress on her resources. 
Many queens are very willing to raise foster kittens. In fact it is pretty natural to queens within a colony to look after each other's kittens. so that is probably why it is usually not too hard to get them to accept another kitten. but if you rub Elvis's scent on the new kitten(s) that might help.


----------



## ccw

Thank you maewkeaw. That is my thoughts too! 

Today Elvis is starting to open hes eyes a bit! YEY!


----------



## Leazie

Elvis you are adorable!


----------



## sweetcuddles

The best time to get the momma cat spayed is when all the kittens are eating and drinking on their own. That should be when they are at least 5 to 6 weeks. Kitty had kittens and we had to wait until they started eating and drinking on their own before even letting her outside. 

That kitten is very cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

Oh, Elvis is adorable! Can't wait to sees those eyes all the way open.....soon! He is very wiggly, I think he is going to be a rambunctious little guy!


----------



## ccw

Sweetcuddles; Yes, I know The mother is getting fixed when the time is right! The shelter will organize that! 
And all the cats here are indoor cats, so noone is going outside getting pregnant here! 

howsefrau32; I could not agree more! I think it's just a matter of days now, and he'll have hes eyes open! I can't wait! And I to do think I'll get my hand full whit him!


----------



## NBrazil

Wow - this kitten is way outside the norm. I say watch it closely because should it develop neat qualities - well, that's how new breeds can be born. Taking exceptional kittens and breeding to retain that quality.

Sounds like a mutant, in a good way (weren't all breeds mutants at some point - think Sphinx). See what he becomes - might, in this very unusual case, be better not to neuter so fast. Just an opinion. You may have something exceptional.


----------



## NebraskaCat

I don't deal with kittens that small. That is so very sweet.

And if I may ask, what language is being spoken in the videos? I seem to remember you're from one of the Scandinavian countries.


----------



## howsefrau32

I too was wondering what language you were speaking. It sounds lovely


----------



## ccw

NBrazil said:


> Wow - this kitten is way outside the norm. I say watch it closely because should it develop neat qualities - well, that's how new breeds can be born. Taking exceptional kittens and breeding to retain that quality.
> 
> Sounds like a mutant, in a good way (weren't all breeds mutants at some point - think Sphinx). See what he becomes - might, in this very unusual case, be better not to neuter so fast. Just an opinion. You may have something exceptional.


I understand very well what you mean, but it would simply not be possible here. First of all we do not start new breeds here. (We got our NFO's, and we don't need any other :lol: ) And this is a small country with few people, and I'm a private person and are not at all famous. But I am all too familiar in the "cat world" here that I couldn't have started to breed domestic cats. People know very well what I stand for and what I work for. 

But by all means, I see the same thing that you see. He will be a perfectly beautiful man, and could probably had some lovely offspring. But he will be neutered at the usual time. It's the local animal shelter that owns him, so those who adopt him must sign a contract that he should be neutered, or else they will take him back.



NebraskaCat said:


> I don't deal with kittens that small. That is so very sweet.
> 
> And if I may ask, what language is being spoken in the videos? I seem to remember you're from one of the Scandinavian countries.





howsefrau32 said:


> I too was wondering what language you were speaking. It sounds lovely


LOOOOL!!!! That language is me speaking "I-am-talking-to-the-little-baby-kitten-norwegian"  :crazy


----------



## NBrazil

ccw said:


> I understand very well what you mean, but it would simply not be possible here. First of all we do not start new breeds here. (We got our NFO's, and we don't need any other :lol: ) And this is a small country with few people, and I'm a private person and are not at all famous. But I am all too familiar in the "cat world" here that I couldn't have started to breed domestic cats. People know very well what I stand for and what I work for.
> 
> But by all means, I see the same thing that you see. He will be a perfectly beautiful man, and could probably had some lovely offspring. But he will be neutered at the usual time. It's the local animal shelter that owns him, so those who adopt him must sign a contract that he should be neutered, or else they will take him back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOL!!!! That language is me speaking "I-am-talking-to-the-little-baby-kitten-norwegian"  :crazy


Ah well. As a Ragdoll guardian I am aware that they were developed from a feral mother so you can see why I'm thinking this.... IF the guy turns out to have exceptional qualities. But I totally get where you are coming from. A good life is all that is needed.


----------



## ccw

NBrazil said:


> Ah well. As a Ragdoll guardian I am aware that they were developed from a feral mother so you can see why I'm thinking this.... IF the guy turns out to have exceptional qualities. But I totally get where you are coming from. A good life is all that is needed.


I know there are several breeds that have occurred from natural mutations. I personally do not think there's anything wrong with that. I think it's just great when nature comes with new breeds to us. However, since that is not at all accepted in this country then I just have to except following the rules here.

I can actually be so honest to admit that I dream about a breed that resembles a mix between my Viola and my Leo. Blue and white, with white nose like Viola has, but with the great body shape like Leo has. To put it simply, a breed that is like Norwegian forest cat but with just the same pattern like Viola <3

I have to show you a couple of new images of Elvis! Now he has opened his eyes even more! <3

Pikaboo! I hide in daddys hand today :lol:









I can almost see you now! :thumb


----------



## JungliBillis

Ghhhhh so cuuuuuute!


----------



## sweetcuddles

So adorably cute. I love it when they start opening their eyes. He will start exploring soon. Time to think about kitty-proofing your place so he doesn't get hurt.

That is good that the shelter will fix momma. If they will do it, you can get the kitten fixed at 8 weeks. Kitty's kittens were fixed at 8 weeks. That way his hormones don't hit and you don't have to worry about any hormonal behaviors.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ccw

Fortunately, the apartment is all so good kitten Secure as it gets here, so there is no problem 

I can mention to the shelter that they can neuter him that early, but I doubt they will do it. It is not at all common to do it so early here.

New photo of cutie! Today he is training the cat von doo! :lol:


----------



## ccw

New video!! :luv


----------



## howsefrau32

Elvis is getting so big! He is so adorable, and so is momma cat. I love these videos, seeing him grow. What a little sweetheart he is. Pretty soon he will be climbing curtains and getting into all sorts of trouble like kittens do


----------



## ccw

Yess, he is really growing soo fast! 

Holy zombie, it's good i got no curtains in the room he is living in now... :lol:


----------



## ccw

OH MY GOD!!!! I just got the cuuuutest video EVER!! 

Look what he wantet just now! :heart


----------



## NBrazil

I still think you've got something really special in Elvis - to me he looks different (maybe he has some NFC and that's how kittens look?) and, at the very least, bears watching. Please keep on sharing!


----------



## ccw

I soo look forward to see what he will look like like in a couple of weeks! I almost can't wait to see what he's fur will be like.. In this new picture from today he kinda looks like he'll me longhaired, but time will show..

Today he is 15 days and and 13,5 unse!  He's a BIG boy!


----------



## JungliBillis

Awwww look at all the fuzz in his fur! I am very curious to see what he will look like as well! He is adorable


----------



## howsefrau32

Adorable  He is beyond precious, I already have a picture of what he looks like as a grown up cat in my mind. He does seem like he is going to be a big boy


----------



## ccw

I have uploaded many new photos of Elvis in a album on my profile! 
He has grown so incredibly much and changed! You should really see the nwe pitures of him! 
He is so beautiful! 
:heart:yellbounce​


----------



## howsefrau32

Just looked at his pictures, he is getting so big. So nice to see his growth from a new born to this little guy he is turning into. I thought he was more grey, but he is starting to look like a tuxedo. He really is precious, loved the pictures!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Little Elvis is growing right up -- very cute kitten, love his big white paws.

It will be interesting to see what goes on with his coloring.

How interesting to watch a kitten from so very young growing up. At our shelter I only see them after they come to us from foster, post-neuter/spay. So I don't get to see the really little kits.


----------



## JungliBillis

Awww he is growing up! Looking healthy and happy. He is going to be a beautiful cat.


----------



## NBrazil

Wow - what interesting coloration and textures for this furbaby. Deep blue eyes. Love the picture with his right paw out front and all "fuzzy." Makes his paws look twice their size.


----------



## NBrazil

Anything new on Elvis - how is he at 4 months or so?


----------

